# Puppy classes during covid



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I didn't have any to go to because COVID started two weeks before puppy kindergarten was supposed to begin. I hated not being able to take mine in his first year. In your case, with a higher risk, I'm not sure what I would do. Is there anyone you know and trust who could take Watson and wear a mask while in class? If that isn't possible, perhaps get an online course to guide you.

You may want to check this out. It's free and she's a good dog trainer:

New puppy Kikopups


----------



## raindropps87 (Sep 6, 2021)

I was thinking about looking online. I had saved some training videos before we got Watson. I just wasn’t sure how stringent the breeders are on things like this. Watson’s breeder didn’t require it. We wouldn’t be getting a puppy till hopefully next year assuming we can get on a wait list, but maybe by then covid will be a little less prevalent. I also wanted to give us enough time to grieve Watson being gone.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I think it depends on the facility, but the one near me requires masks for unvaccinated people and they will ask you about it. It’s easy to tell if someone is lying about being vaccinated when you put them on the spot. I’m not sure if they are asking for proof of vaccination for humans or not, but they do for the dogs.


----------



## raindropps87 (Sep 6, 2021)

There’s a place here that I’m gonna call and ask them about their classes and see how much it is. I don’t want that to be the reason a breeder refuses us.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Most breeders of course prefer that you go to at least one puppy class, but they aren’t going to just reject you off-hand during this weird time in the world. A well done puppy class doesn’t have you within 6-feet of other people anyway. Puppy classes should be about training, not social hour. If puppies are playing with each other, how can they be focusing on you?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

A good resource is on facebook, the group is "Life with Rune" and is hosted by an experienced trainer who has taken her Goldens to higher levels of competition as well as certified Therapy Dogs and she has the entire first year of socializing the puppy she brought home at the beginning of Covid. Videos are organized by age. The ideas she has are excellent and might come in very handy for you as you try to balance socializing and safety - few private lessons interspersed with video/online go a long way. Life with Rune


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Sign up and choose to wear a mask. It was always an option at my club until yesterday when the city voted on a mandate. I'm telling you....I've never seen so many people interested in city limit maps before!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Pre-vaccine, we went to puppy class, but everyone wore masks and had their own area of the ring they were confined too. Then we did CGC class with masks and people 6 ft apart. Now that we're vaccinated, we're currently doing obedience classes where people mostly wear masks.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

raindropps87 said:


> I was thinking about looking online. I had saved some training videos before we got Watson. I just wasn’t sure how stringent the breeders are on things like this. Watson’s breeder didn’t require it. We wouldn’t be getting a puppy till hopefully next year assuming we can get on a wait list, but maybe by then covid will be a little less prevalent. I also wanted to give us enough time to grieve Watson being gone.


Oh. I’m sorry about Watson. I sure hope all of this mess settles down by then.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't think this will be a problem at all. You can in all honesty assure a breeder you will do everything you can to get the puppy into classes and that proper training has been and will be a priority for you. Despite all the advice about how to approach breeders I think once you start conversations with them you will find they are mostly all helpful, reasonable people. If you are relaxed and confident in your conversations I think they will know you will provide a good home for their puppy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It should be the same as anywhere else you go. If you go to the grocery store or anywhere else... you can take your dog to puppy classes and hopefully obedience 1-2 to get the pup through all the fear stages (through 12 months at least, but preferably 24 months). 

Don't forget puppy classes target 2 things - training you to train your dog + important socialization for the pup.

Covid did terrible things for many/most pups brought home at that time because these pups lost out on a lot of socialization that is so important. This isn't just pets, but show dogs.

I have seen highly skilled trainers whose prior dogs were top in the country in sports like obedience... whose "covid pup" is really behind where they would normally be + dealing with social stuff/confidence around other dogs. 

In conformation - there are dogs who are so cowed going into the ring, their bellies are scraping the ground as they go around. Comes down to socialization, etc... building these dogs confidence. 

May not be the case for all training locations, but one of the places I take my dogs - vaccinations are required for peeps. So you can't come to class unless you are fully vaccinated. And then class sizes are small. 

Personally speaking, not to scare you - I'm honestly less concerned about covid and more freaked out about other stuff going around because people's immune systems are not that great due to lockdowns last year and not sure if it's all the cleaning or who knows, but there's some super bugs that have been hitting a lot of people worse than the normal versions of these bugs. 

Down in OH where my sister lives - they are dealing with a bad RSV virus going around that can go right into pneumonia. And then people with kids are dealing with a really gross hand/foot/mouth virus that's going rampant with all the kids starting school and their families. 

Basically - you are more likely to get sick from a lot of things than before. So wash hands often - but especially if you've gone out in public, keep distance, stay off public transportation, things like that. 

Dog classes might seem to be unnecessary if you think it's just about teaching sits and downs, but it's really about refreshing your ability to work with your dog in public + get your dog used to paying attention in public (so you can take your dog anywhere with you), and then socialization is hugely needed to prevent either shyness/fear behaviors from developing or the opposite issue (over excited/over stimulated and out of control because people and dogs).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

T1+ hashimoto's here  my pup (Wren) came home w few months ago. Masking up and outdoor classes I considered safe. My other choice was a local facility where partitions and special air control (some type of sanitation) was in place with strict minimum 6 foot distancing.

I am fully vaccinated but have seen too many friends & neighbors get seriously sick and/or dying .... if you can't find facilities that take it seriously, do parks & the like.

Good luck 

ETA: Fully vaccinated with Moderna, but i am still cautious, very cautious since so many people refuse to be vaccinated and compound that with refusal to wear masks (or wear their masks improperly), so be sure to ask any place you are thinking of attending about their mask policies.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi There! I too am at a higher risk due to a medication I take for an autoimmune issue. I was fortunate to get vaccinated in Feb./March and am taking the Pfizer booster next week because of my health risk. With that said, I brought Archie home in mid-April and since I was fully vaccinated and live in an area that is very pro-vaccination and wearing masks, I felt comfortable starting him in the indoor Pre-K classes May 1st. Since that date he has progressed through Puppy Manners, Obedience 1 and is currently in Obedience 2! The training facility is large and they’ve taped off 8 big squares where up to 2-people in each square can work with their dog. They’ve always had, and continue to have a mask mandate in place, which I’m grateful for because, FOR ME, believing a stranger is too big of a risk when it comes to COVID.
I would suggest you call your facility and get all of their COVID safety protocol information, as well as the vaccination rates in your area. Then you can make an informed decision that makes you feel comfortable and safe. 
Good Luck and stay well!


----------



## raindropps87 (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you for all of the responses. You all had some really great suggestions. I’m hoping to call them tomorrow or Saturday. There’s at least two places I know about so if the first one doesn’t sound good I’ll try the next one. Hopefully one of them does Sundays or Monday nights. I got my husband to say he’d go with me which will definitely help with my anxiety levels.


----------



## raindropps87 (Sep 6, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Oh. I’m sorry about Watson. I sure hope all of this mess settles down by then.


Thanks. It’s been a rough period for all of us. I’m still having moments where I think he’s still here. Or other moments where it’s just way too quiet.


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Not sure what part of the country you’re in but I’m in Los Angeles, so definitely on the strict end when it comes to COVID rules. I started a puppy manners class and a conformation class with my boy a month ago, they are both outside at a park and owners keep a distance from each other (even more so in the puppy class than the conformation class) so it’s pretty low risk. Masks are allowed but not required.


----------



## raindropps87 (Sep 6, 2021)

I’m in vermont and at this point I can’t really tell what we’re doing. In areas that were no masks when it was a thing they seem to be wearing them more often now. I just keep my distance and loop around congested areas till they open up lol


----------



## raindropps87 (Sep 6, 2021)

I spoke to the place they do masks and social distancing and are reasonably priced so that’s at least one less thing for me to research back to breeders and insurances  thanks everyone


----------

